# "Expressions of Interest" in Shoalhaven Houseboat



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Just putting this up for discussion to see if it would be worth organising a Houseboat mothership yakking weekend as an annual event for AKFF.

A few of us have been talking about possibly doing this on the October long weekend to fit in with the monthly comp and some warmer weather, the Shoalhaven would possibly be an ideal location being fairly central to Sydney and Canberra.

Here's the website for the Shoalhaven houseboat hire mob with pricing, the boats, and other information.

http://www.totaltravel.com.au/link.asp?fid=521765

There is also the option of doing same at Nelligen/Batemans bay but not as central as above.

Lemme know what you think and if it's worth my while following this up, and/or if the proposed weekend is suitable for a majority.

Over to you guys n gals.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Funda,
The idea sounds great, wouldn't know until mid August about my availability. I think a Lake St Claire trip was also being organised/suggested for October as well. 
Great time of year for fishing- bring it on.

Steve


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Can count me in for either destination, great idea


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

its a posibilty... its a possibilty..... any ocean action there or just estuary fishing Funda?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am also interested Funda. I am planning on going on a hawkesburry houseboat in July (depending on how many other people are joining.) and will be taking my kayak for that as well. It will be a nice trial run for me.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am pretty keen for that Allan! once dates are firm I can apply for a leave pass!

Ash


----------

